

McDonald’s Transparency Campaign Backfires. Prepare to Be Shocked - chdir
http://www.sun-gazing.com/mcdonalds-transparency-campaign-backfires-prepare-shocked/

======
ggchappell
> It would be fair to assume that there are three ingredients in McDonald’s
> French fries: potatoes, oil, and salt.

Only if you'd been paying zero attention for the past two decades. The sugar
coating is to get the nice golden brown color. We've known about that for a
_long_ time. The hydrogenation is there so things don't rot or otherwise
degrade in distasteful ways. Most of the rest of the wacky ingredients are
there to get that fried-in-beef-fat taste since they stopped using beef fat in
their frying oil a decade or so ago. And everything's GMO nowadays.

Regardless, does anyone with any sense actually entertain the idea that
McDonald's products are _healthy_??

TL;DR: This isn't news.

~~~
chdir
> If you don’t have much time skip ahead to 3:10 ..

This was the news part for me : _the pesticide used is so toxic that the
potato farmers won 't venture out in the fields for up-to 5 days after
spraying it_

